# couple questions



## mjadams87 (May 19, 2006)

i'm interested in doing some mods on my 06 m6 gto.

Im leaning towards a corsa sport, slp L/T headers, and a lingenfelter CAI.

First off, i live in california and i know theres no way it would pass emissions. However, if i get the car tuned with the mods, can i throw on the old headers just to get it smogged without having to retune it back to the "default" tune? Would it possibly pass emissions this way if i put the stock headers back on?

I'm not looking for as much power as i can squeeze out of these mods (although im not just looking for sound here) but does this sound possible?

also, how would these mods effect engine and drivetrain longevity? seems to me anything that increases power has to decrease life.

thanks!


----------

